# TIME TO MOVE ON!!!!!!!!!



## ChosenOne786 (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay Guys i'l be brief as i can whoever is suffering from this its time to let it go... I know it can be so hard at times believe me!! I've been through the darkest stages of DP from what it was at its absolute worst, i had no idea at all what it was when it struck me, i thought i was losing my frickin mind! all the symptoms i can relate to you could name them all ive been there guys from feeling disconnected and having my perception of life all weird and strange to freaking out to my own voice and feeling like i have no memory whatsoever but you know what as time has progressed ive become more mature with this so called 'disorder' and that is where we are going wrong! we need to look at this as a temporary stage in our life that will pass soon with patience, perseverance and time!!!! within this past year from the beginning to the end i have studied my ass off and researched every little thing about Depersonilzation and ive become more wise of it and what i have been doing wrong and dont get off this post if i mention that i am not 100% recovered because i'm 110 percent better than i was and its only a matter of time before i am fully recovered!
now lets begin.... RIGHT NOW IN THIS VERY MOMENT I HAVE NEVER FELT MORE DETERMINED AND CONFIDENT IN OVERCOMING THIS COMPLETELY, I USE TO BITCH ABOUT THIS EVERY DAY SINCE THE DAY I WAS DP'D, HOW LIFE WAS UNFAIR, HOW THINGS NEVER WORK OUT FOR ME, HOW GOD HAS FORSAKEN ME, I USE TO ALWAYS COMPLAIN TO MY GIRLFRIEND I THOUGHT I WAS CURSED BLAH BLAH ECT BUT I REALIZED IT WONT CHANGE SHIT, WE ALL NEED TO CHANGE OUR ATTITUDE TOWARDS THIS WE CANNOT LET IT GET TO US BECAUSE BELIEVE ME DP IS A VERY POWERFUL FORCE OF NATURE AND IT CAN MAKE US FEEL DEFEATED, DOWN, ON THE VERGE OF GIVING UP, IT SUCKS BELIEVE ME BUT HAVING A NEGATIVE PERSONA ABOUT THIS WILL NOT CHANGE ANYTHING NOR WILL IT HELP US TO RECOVER, JUST LOOK AT IT AS A PHASE IN LIFE THAT WILL OVERPASS BUT IT WILL TAKE TIME NOTHINGS COMES EASY!! WERE ALL GUILTY FOR FEELING SO NEGATIVE, FOR FEELING HELPLESS, FOR FEELING LIKE WERE NEVER GONNA RECOVER FROM THIS AND THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT DP DOES, IT IS A CYCLE OF NEGATIVE ENERGY, EACH NEGATIVE THOUGHT WILL CARRY ON FEEDING THE CYCLE, WE MUST BREAK OUT OF THIS!!!! IT WILL BE HARD BUT IT CAN BE DONE!!! HAVE YOU NOTICED WHEN WE FOCUS OUR MIND ON ONE PARTICULAR THING LIKE WATCHING TV OR PLAYING THE XBOX WE SUDDENLY TAKE OUR MIND OF DP WITHOUT REALIZING, BUT THE MOMENT WE HAVE REALIZED THAT WE HAVE TAKEN OUR MIND OF DP THATS EXACTLY WHEN IT COMES RIGHT BACK! AND WITHIN THAT MINUTE OR WITHIN THAT PARTICULAR MOMENT THAT YOU WERE FOCUSING ON SOMETHING YOU WERE ACTUALLY OUT OF DP!!! BUT SINCE WE ALWAYS ANALYZE HOW WE ARE FEELING AND HOW GOOD OR BAD WE ARE FEELING, LIKE EACH DAY WE WAKE UP AND CHECK WHETHER WE STILL HAVE DP OR NOT THAT IS ALSO ANOTHER HABIT WE MUST BREAK OUT OF! CONSTANTLY THINKING OF THIS WILL ONLY BUILD MORE NEGATIVE THOUGHTS! DISTRACTION IS KEYY!! TAKE YOUR MIND OF IT AT ALL COSTS EVEN THOUGH IT CAN BE VERY HARD BUT THIS IS KEY TO RECOVERY!! GET OUT OF THE HOUSE, SOCIALIZING IS VERY IMPORTANT, SITTING AT HOME EVERYDAY OR BEING TRAPPED IN YOUR ROOM AND CRYING OVER IT WILL NOT HELP!! GET USE TO GOING OUT, IT MAY BE HARD AT FIRST BUT YOU WILL FEEL AN IMPROVEMENT,DONT BE AFRAID OF HOW YOU FEEL OR HOW THINGS FEEL WEIRD, WHEN YOU GET A BAD THOUGHT OR WEIRD FEELING TAKE A DEEP BREATH AND JUST SAY FUCK IT, ITS JUST A THOUGHT! THE CURE TO DP IS LIVING YOUR LIFE AND I'M BEGINNING TO DO THAT, I AM GETTING MY CONFIDENCE BACK, DP TAKES AWAY HOW WE FEEL, OUR EGO, OUR PRIDE, OUR FEELINGS, AND EMOTIONS, BUT WITHIN TIME YOU WILL GET THEM BACK!! WITHIN THIS YEAR I'VE BEEN TRYNA FIGURE OUT WHAT WAS THE CAUSE OF THIS AND NOW I'VE REALIZED... I USE TO HATE MYSELF, I WASNT HAPPY WITH MY LIFE, WITH THE WAY I WAS LIVING, NOT ACHIEVING WHAT I SHOULD HAVE, NOT MAKING MY PARENTS PROUD, ALL THIS NEGATIVITY AND I DIDNT LIKE THE PERSON I WAS, I FELT LIKE SOME FAILURE, WHO WAS WORTHLESS I WAS DEPRESSED AND STRESSED THE FUCK OUT I WAS A HIGH SCHOOL DROP OUT BECAUSE OF DP,I FELT THE WHOLE WORLD DIDNT UNDERSTAND ME AND I WAS ALONE AND NO ONE COULD FEEL MY PAIN BUT MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS WHO ARE READING THIS AND ARE SUFFERING THERE IS HOPE...WERE NOT ALONE WE HAVE GOD WATCHING OVER US AND WE HAVE EACH OTHER AND WERE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER..WE ALL NEED TO START LIVING OUR LIFE AND LETTING GO OF THE PAST ANY REGRETS, ANY HURT WE FEEL, WE NEED TO FORGIVE OURSELVES AND START LOVING YOURSELF AGAIN AND DOING THE THINGS YOU USE TO, HAVING DREAMS AND ASPIRATIONS AGAIN..STARTING TO LIVE A BETTER LIFE AND DOING THE THINGS WE LOVE AND JUST TAKING OUR MIND OFF ALL THIS BULLSHIT CAUSE THATS THE PLATFORM OF RECOVERY AND I'M SLOWLY MOVING TOWARDS THAT LONG ROAD TO RECOVER COMPLETELY..IVE LEARNT TO LOVE MYSELF, IM HAPPY WITH THE THINGS THAT ARE HAPPENING IN MY LIFE AGAIN, I'M STARTING WORK SOON, IVE MET A WONDERFUL GIRL WHO IM LOOKING TO GET MARRIED IN THE FUTURE, IVE STARTED BOXING AGAIN AND IM EVEN LEARNING HOW TO DRIVE WHICH I THOUGHT I'D NEVER BE ABLE TO DO CAUSE OF DP.. BUT IM NOT HERE TO RANT ABOUT MYSELF I JUST WANT TO SAY THERE IS HOPE AND THERE IS LIGHT AT THE END OF THIS TUNNEL IT MAY TAKE LONGER FOR SOME THAN OTHERS BUT WE CAN ALL OVERCOME THIS AND IT WILL BE A MATTER OF TIME DONT LOOK AT THIS AS A CURSE OR A DISORDER WE'VE BEEN BLESSED WITH A GIFT IN DISGUISE AND ITS GONNA MAKE US APPRECIATE LIFE SO MUCH MORE, WERE ALL SPECIAL, WE'VE ALL BEEN CHOSEN TO HAVE THIS AND WE'L ALSO BE CHOSEN TO RECOVER FROM THIS ITS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME, CHARACTER ISN'T BORN..ITS THE THINGS WE GO THOUGH IN LIFE THAT REALLY MAKES US WHO WE ARE, AND BY THE END OF THIS ALL WE'L BE MUCH STRONGER MINDED PEOPLE. PEACE,LOVE AND ALL THE BEST TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

Loving the enthusiasm!


----------



## ChosenOne786 (Aug 16, 2012)

Emily said:


> Loving the enthusiasm!


Just trying to help


----------

